# Looking to catalog power suit and boots



## drchoo (May 10, 2020)

Hello everyone! I'm looking to catalog the following power suit and boots colors. Please post here on what you have.

*Power Suit (Red, Blue, Green, Black)*
*Power Boots (Red, Blue, Green)*
*








						Nook Exchange
					

Your friendly Animal Crossing marketplace. Browse and share lists of items to trade!




					nook.exchange
				



*




In exchange, I have the following high ticket items that you can catalog on a 1:1 basis:
*








						Nook Exchange
					

Your friendly Animal Crossing marketplace. Browse and share lists of items to trade!




					nook.exchange
				



*




Thanks in advance!


----------



## theravenboys (May 10, 2020)

I have the suit in blue! I would love to catalog the basketball hoop


----------



## drchoo (May 10, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> I have the suit in blue! I would love to catalog the basketball hoop


Good to see you again! PM'ing you the code. Feel free to also pick an additional item since you invited me to your island before.


----------



## dino (May 10, 2020)

hiya ! i've got a mismatch of the suit in black and red and the boots in red and green! i'd love to catalog the brown grand piano, elaborate kimono stand, black kitchen island and wood system kitchen, please


----------



## Holysub (May 10, 2020)

Hi, I have the blue boots. I would like to catalogue the black long bathtub


----------



## drchoo (May 10, 2020)

dino said:


> hiya ! i've got a mismatch of the suit in black and red and the boots in red and green! i'd love to catalog the brown grand piano, elaborate kimono stand, black kitchen island and wood system kitchen, please





Holysub said:


> Hi, I have the blue boots. I would like to catalogue the black long bathtub



Thanks! Gathering requested items and will get to both of you soon!


----------



## Spends (May 10, 2020)

Have you got it all now?

I've got the black helmet, red and blue boots and black suit.


----------



## drchoo (May 10, 2020)

Spends said:


> Have you got it all now?
> 
> I've got the black helmet, red and blue boots and black suit.



I'm set on the ones from your list except the blue boots which I'm currently waiting back from holysub for. If nothing, I'll PM you.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

One more remains, looking for green power suit!


----------



## drchoo (May 10, 2020)

A kind person dropped off the final green suit for free and asked for nothing in return. 

Thanks everyone for their help!


----------

